# Any 10m (active) USB 3.0 cable recommendation for LR tethering with D800?



## sapnho (Dec 31, 2012)

I was wondering what everyone's experience with longer USB 3.0 tethering cables was and if there are any good ones to recommend? I understand that beyond 3m the cable has be active.


----------

